
How to hire your first VP of Sales - JT123
http://doc.sendarrow.com/talks3/How-to-Hire-a-Great-VP-Sales-by-jasonlk
======
vqc
Here's a link to a video of the talk. It's quite good.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lY6Fy570J_8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lY6Fy570J_8)

~~~
JT123
thx for sharing video!

